# what is the perfect country to live?



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

1.) i know nothingg is perfect,but i'm just curious to know what you people think is the best country to live?

pls no america or war related country.

2.) these are what i'm looking:

-good high pay jobs
-high employment
-non violence,sexually and no discrimination
-safe and family friendly place
-active outdoor activities
-great nightlife
-good place to raise a child
-good healthcare system
-english language is a well spoken
-happy country and happy people

3.) these are my prefered countries:

-canada
-switzerland
-france


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Curious to know how France fits your criteria... Not to say it's not a good place to live, but employment is always an issue for foreigners, discrimination depends on what groups you're talking about, the nightlife is next to non-existent outside the larger cities and they don't willingly speak English.

"good high pay jobs" depends quite a bit on your line of work, qualifications and experience anywhere in the world

and both the nightlife and the outdoor activities vary greatly by region within most countries.

I'd be inclined to say that there are no ideal countries for everyone. Each person needs to find there own, based on their own background, needs and resources.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tas2tas (Aug 18, 2010)

Of the three countries you have listed I find Canada to be the best. Let me explain, young country, EMPTY like nobody's business, and very cold. I haven't met a Canadian immigrant yet who have regretted going there. The two down-points about Canada in my opinion are the cold weather, and if you're ok with that then perfect, and the distance to everywhere else in the world. Living in Canada means (unless you only like to travel to the U.S.) every international trip is 8+ hours and usually requires lots of stops. My family lives in the Middle East, so this is an issue for me, because one trip to Canada could mean 24 hours of travel inclusive of 3+ hours of waiting around in airports, and whether you are travelling First class or Economy, waiting in the airport is not fun. 

Hope you find your perfect country. I have to say I haven't visited Switzerland so I cannot judge, but France .. NOOOO. Life is DIFFICULT there to say the least.


----------

